# Summer league!



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I am really looking forward to seing Banks and others play!

And two interesting links:
Banks chat:
http://www.nba.com/celtics/news/banks_chat_030711.html

A look at other players:
http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/195/sports/Sizing_up_summer_Celtics+.shtml

I really hope Banks can dominate, cause if he cant dominate in the Summer league than...


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the links. Banks sure seems to be confident!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Celtics look exciting in this Summer League!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

There are a few interesting guys in the camp, beyond obviously Perkins, Hunter, Banks, and Cooke. I'm looking at Luke Recker as a guy who can make the team and even have an extended career in this league, much like my main man and favorite free agent Eric Piatkowski.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, Recker couldn't get along with Bobby Knight and did virtually nothing with Miami. I have no expectations.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I didn't see the game tonight, but the box score looks encouraging. 28 points by JR! 13 trips to the line (must've been aggressive), 5 of 8 on threes, and 6 assists. Wow. Looks like there's going to be some competition for the starting point guard job, which is great. Banks' line didn't look to shabby either with 10 points, 4 assists, and 4 steals, although he was only 4 of 14 from the field. If Banks can get JR to better his game, then we are in a good position. Kedrick's numbers look solid - 6 of 9 from the field (none of them three pointers! yay!), 16 points, 10 rebounds (3 offensive), and a block. I know this is only the summer league, but at least the people who are supposed to perform are performing. Cooke didn't get a chance to play, though. 

On a side note, LeBron's numbers were impressive - 11 of 21 from the field, 25 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, a steal, and 2 blocks. For a point guard, those are Kidd-like numbers.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Anybody know why Lenny cooke did not play>?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cooke not playing*

I think they were worried LeBron would clown him again and he would have to be put out of his misery right there on the court. Cooke is a bum w/ZERO chance of making this roster.

The ESPN story on him was comical to watch tonight.

Great job Kedrick!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Why do you continue to bash Lenny Cooke. He made a mistake entering the draft. Big Deal. He still has a great deal of talent and to me he is a lot better than Kedrick Brown. He has better handles and a better shot. Oh yeah it looks like yo boy Kedrick is the one who got put out of his misery by LeBron.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Best of luck to Lenny, but...*

if he makes an NBA roster I would be shocked. Yes, he has better handles than Kedrick, but so do a million guys. Does he have a 40" vert? Can he defend ANY players in the NBA? Is he a hard worker? Does he even know how to play the game? I'm not talking about his decision to enter the draft. I'm talking about his GAME. Of which he appears to have very little. He may be better suited for the And One Mix Tape Tour.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for the links.....Nice Read!!


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

*Held There Own*

Kedrick Brown, Marcus Banks, and JR Bremer held there own against LeBron. They all had productive minutes with JR really turning it on!

Good to see the backcourt working well for the Celts espicially after the criticism they recieved for the lack of depth in the backcourt!

Now what happened to the front court...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Held There Own*



> Originally posted by <b>bujabra</b>!
> Kedrick Brown, Marcus Banks, and JR Bremer held there own against LeBron. They all had productive minutes with JR really turning it on!
> 
> Good to see the backcourt working well for the Celts espicially after the criticism they recieved for the lack of depth in the backcourt!
> ...








Hunter had a quaLity game judging by the box score...And whoever is saying Cooke is better than Kedrick Brown...:laugh:...What pLanet are you from? The guy is onLy in his what 3rd or 4th year...If I recaLL, guys Liek Kobe, T-MaC, JO...Din't enter their prime untiL about this time, or in JO"s case a LittLe Longer...I'm not seying Brown is the next one of those guys, but pLease, Cooke may have some taLent, but Kedrick is on and NBA TEAM ALREADY and has been around an NBA TEAM for a few YEARS, Cooke hasn't even stepped foot on an NBA TEAM'S FLOOR........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> Why do you continue to bash Lenny Cooke. He made a mistake entering the draft. Big Deal. He still has a great deal of talent and to me he is a lot better than Kedrick Brown. He has better handles and a better shot. Oh yeah it looks like yo boy Kedrick is the one who got put out of his misery by LeBron.


Did you watch the game? Because the stuff on ESPN makes it look like Lebron put a hurting on everyone. He AIRBALLLED a few shots. He was impressive but not as good as ESPN makes him look.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the game? Because the stuff on ESPN makes it look like Lebron put a hurting on everyone. He AIRBALLLED a few shots. He was impressive but not as good as ESPN makes him look.








I can't stand this LeBron hype, I hope once he pLays against reaL NBA pLayers he turns out to be just an average pLayer, that wouLd be great...:yes:........


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Does anyone have the box score??? How did Perkins look? I heard on the radio that Ainge and company was super impressed with him. He only scored 4 but I guess he had 6 boards too and looked like he belonged!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bremer will play so much better off the bench playing next to Banks. He is such a good spot up shooter off the break that Banks will make Bremer an even better shooter. This was such a smart decision by the Celtics to get him.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Does anyone have the box score??? How did Perkins look? I heard on the radio that Ainge and company was super impressed with him. He only scored 4 but I guess he had 6 boards too and looked like he belonged!!!


Check the Pro Exposure network for the box scores of all summer league games. An abbreviated box score was also in today's Globe.

I didn't see the game so I can't comment on Perkins. However, it appears from the published reports that JR Bremer-- you know, that guy who can't play lol-- had a fairly decent game, and so did Kedrick Brown.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wenton pro exposure and read the recap but I still couldn't get into the box score.


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

The boxscores are all available at the 2003 Reebok Summer League Website.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanx KA! I wanted to see Perkins' stats, I liked what I saw. He played 20 minutes was 2 for 3 with 4 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals and a block with 3 turnovers. Not bad for Game 1 out of high school.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I wenton pro exposure and read the recap but I still couldn't get into the box score.


Just click on the score that is underlined and embedded in the recap. You need an Adobe acrobat reader, which is free and which most folks have.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Thanx KA! I wanted to see Perkins' stats, I liked what I saw. He played 20 minutes was 2 for 3 with 4 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals and a block with 3 turnovers. Not bad for Game 1 out of high school.


Well he appears to have outplayed DeSagana Diop, although that isn't too difficult.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Can someone who saw the game make a detailed report about our rookies? What can you say about them after one game? Is the talent there and how far away are they from being a real contributors (Perkins, Hunter). Thanks!


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Looking at the box score I noticed some things. We had 42 points in the paint, 15 second chance points and 17 fast break points. I knows its only summer league but this group is doing the stuff that we need help on. Its great to see.

I had to open the box score in Adobe Photoshop, lol.


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

I went to the game yesterday, It was a great game to watch lebron against banks at the first open game . Banks made a wonderful crossover to the basket. One thing I want to say about Brandon Hunter ........Its one of the greatest steal that we got him cuz he is so tall , strong and did most of the work inside of paint and rebound. Kendrick Perkins , Not bad but he'll get better later on step by step. Anyways , I was kinda disappointed that Lenny Cooke didnt get a chance to play at all and it seems like he wont be on the team. At the open game , Lebron James was kinda off at the first quarter however he c ame back on the second quarter and did good job. That's all for now.


----------

